# Show and shine



## hutchi08 (Apr 30, 2016)

Evening all,

Just wondered if anyone knew if stone chips were took in to account when judging for the show and shine? Only reason i ask is I have a couple, I could get them sorted, but as its a daily and I'd need it doing atleast a month before the event so I can polish and protect the area, there is every chance that itll just get chilped again, especially as i have to do 140 miles on our wonderfull motorways to get to coventry on the day. 

Thanks in advance.

Hutch_g7r


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Hutchi

I dropped you an email (in response to yours) last night :thumb:


----------

